# Licence required to roast coffee in London.



## gjk100

Hello,

I am wanting to start a micro roastery but am struggling to get a definitive answer from my local authority regarding the licence needed. Can someone please explain the general rules for London? I am looking for property in either East London or South west London.

Many thanks

GJ


----------



## froggystyle

Do you actually need a licence? and what is it licencing you for?


----------



## gjk100

I just presumed you needed one because you are 'preparing' a food stuff and therefore the food standard agency would require a licence. If I didn't need one then that would be an absolute bonus.


----------



## froggystyle

You will need to speak to the food agency i believe then.


----------



## 4085

Or ask any other roaster if they have one


----------



## espressotechno

The only "licence" you may need is regarding the fumes being emitted from the roaster. A long, high chimney venting away from the passing public may be insisted upon by the local EHO.


----------



## froggystyle

I guess you still have to contact the food agency though and have premises inspected?


----------



## aaronb

froggystyle said:


> I guess you still have to contact the food agency though and have premises inspected?


Exactly this, you need to register your business with the council and you'll be inspected and given a score on the door.


----------



## froggystyle

How would this work if you wanted to roast from your kitchen and sell beans i wonder?


----------



## CallumT

From what I make of it the licensing is to do with sale of goods by weight, nothing really to do with food prep.


----------



## froggystyle

Doesn't a set of calibrated scales cover that?


----------



## gjk100

froggystyle said:


> How would this work if you wanted to roast from your kitchen and sell beans i wonder?


I should imagine that would be a little more difficult due to the fumes and neighbours complaining.


----------



## CallumT

Calibrated and certified to sell by weight , ain't cheap Lee mentioned to me his ohaus' were a joke with the required certification and calibration


----------

